
Top Emerging Technologies of 2019 - digital55
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/top-10-emerging-technologies-of-2019/
======
lioeters
Here's a quick summary list. Each topic is written by a different author and
gives an overview of the current state and possible future directions. Well
worth reading the full article.

\- Biodegradable plastics

\- Social robots with artificial intelligence

\- Nano-scale lenses for miniature optical devices

\- "Intrinsically disordered proteins" (IDPs) to produce drugs against cancer,
Alzheimer's

\- "Smart" controlled-release fertilizers for more sustainable agriculture

\- Collaborative telepresence, virtual gatherings

\- Food tracking and packaging with sensors and blockchain, to improve
safety/quality control and reduce waste

\- Innovations in nuclear reactors and fuels

\- DNA data storage

\- Innovations for utility-scale energy storage (flow batteries, hydrogen fuel
cells, "gravity storage")

